# Old PSE Viper



## targetzone (May 27, 2013)

Love it. I shot a PSE Citation a 4 wheel compound bow in the mid 70's. Wish I still had it. Still have Mg old Barber rope release though!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

That bow looks like a PSE Pacer, it does have draw length adjustable in the tri-draw wheels, the draw weight wasn't adjustable. It was made about 73 to 75 I believe.


----------



## gertyak (Aug 21, 2013)

Close to the pacer but not quite. The pacer limbs actually bolt to the riser. The risers on this one insert into it and are held by compression from the cables and string. You are correct about the draw length adjustment. Weight adjustment is made by shorting the drawstring. I shoot this one at 55 lbs. Maybe 15% let off.


----------



## gertyak (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry. The 'limbs' on this one insert into the riser. Just clarifying.


----------



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

I shot PSE bows for years back in the day as did quite a few of my buddies. I had two Citation's, one was a target model I used for indoor archery leagues and the other was my hunting bow. Still have the hunting model hanging in the garage. This Viper model though is a new one on me, at first I thought it was a Pacer until I looked a bit closer at how the limbs attach to the riser.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

its later than 73-that design came out by Jennings in 74. I am suspecting 76 in the year of manufacture. its the model below the Pacer.

there was also a similar model called the SIZZLER.


----------

